# any risks caulking baseboard to floor?



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

The HO wants all the base caulked to the floor over all the tiled areas in case of any leaks in the future. It is a new house. He left me a note so I haven't spoke to him directly about it. I am just wondering if there is any risks involved for either party in doing this? I'll do it, no problem there just want to be sure there is no liability issues there. Any comments on this people?

thanks.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

What type of floor is it? I'm not an interior contractor so I am not offering advice, just curious myself. Don't those engineered "floating" floors need to have room under baseboards to expand and contract?


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry forgot to say........it's just the areas where he has tile flooring in the house


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

gotta talk to the floor installer, thats what i would do


----------



## LouLewyLewis (Sep 3, 2009)

As painters everything we do has liability issues. That is why we carry liability insurance.

Caulking base to a tile floor is a good thing . 

1) It enhances the finished look.

2) It stops migration of water for seeping under base board and causing damage, especially in bath rooms and other wet areas. You know how peoples busy lives are. And accidents happen.

If you have concerns, then have your homeowner sign a waiver. As to what your concerns are and who is liable for what.


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

I will get the tile guys number and give him a call, sounds good! 
As well, I do understand it will help keep water out if there is a problem down the road. Just trying to practice due diligence on my part. It's all about keeping the customer happy and making sure your work stands up.
Thanks all, much appreciated as always!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Does anybody mind if I edit the thread title to "caulking" instead of "chaulking"? Its bothering me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Does anybody mind if I edit the thread title to "caulking" instead of "chaulking"? Its bothering me.


What:I thought we were talking about something new.

I don't like the caulking below the trim, because you will need to paint over it and it gives you a uneven line. Not good.Very home depoe kind of thing.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

unless u just use a clear and do a neat bead


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

The tile setter that follows us puts a bead of clear Lexel around the base to floor line. We always have stained trim.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Around here you have a shoe mold and you don't need caulk. Is the tile butting the base or is the base undercut and the tile under. Either way caulk should be fine being that caulk will still allow the floor to move.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Around here you have a shoe mold and you don't need caulk. Is the tile butting the base or is the base undercut and the tile under. Either way caulk should be fine being that caulk will still allow the floor to move.


Ditto. :yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> What:I thought we were talking about something new.
> 
> I don't like the cauling below the trim, because you will need to paint over it and it gives you a uneven line. Not good.Very home depoe kind of thing.


 
Now we have a second new term "cauling":blink:


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

ya i am not a big fan of painting the caulking that's to the baseboard but it's whatever makes the HO happy. It isn't my house so if I don't like it. It don't matter, as long as they do. Ya i will probably use clear, there will be so many humps and bumps to follow it, it would look gross.

Yahoooooo, football Sunday! And some crazy upsets yesterday in college from the scores i saw! wow, exciting!


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

i think that if u use clear caulking on the floor, its gonna turn black/brown down the road and look like ****,


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Quaid? said:


> i think that if u use clear caulking on the floor, its gonna turn black/brown down the road and look like ****,


That be what I think, also.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Around here you have *a shoe mold and you don't need caulk.* Is the tile butting the base or is the base undercut and the tile under. Either way caulk should be fine being that caulk will still allow the floor to move.


Shoe mold negates need for caulk????

I'm thinking one is for asthetics, the other mostly for blocking water from under the base.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I caulk everything in - and paint the caulking. A seamless transition from one surface to the next is what makes a job look professional IMO.

In the case of a baseboard over a tile floor... even if the tile is kinda lumpy, I think it looks better, and doesn’t draw your attention as much as a dark crack. 

I’d avoid clear silicone... the next guy that paints that base will hate you for it.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

boman47k said:


> Shoe mold negates need for caulk????
> 
> I'm thinking one is for asthetics, the other mostly for blocking water from under the base.


If someone is worried about water on the floor than someone did not do there job. 

If the tile setter laid a flat floor there is no gap except from grout joint being a little lower and does not take away from the looks of the base.

This is a retarded thread.


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

yup, this thread is beaten down like chuck laddell in his last fight. All is good, i will discuss this issue with the appropriate people. 

Oh I know about that silicone junk! dang i hate when other trades use it in stupid places! I just spent 3 plus hours a few months ago cutting, scraping and sanding off the huge silicone smear job of some other tradesman work in a bathroom on the baseboard to the wall and all around the counters in there.

I'd like to take that tube of silicone, turn the sonb*$ch sideways and shove right up that persons @$$.


----------



## Ardee (Jun 9, 2008)

And if you get into the caulking business caulk the top of the base to. That's what painters do-they make trim guys and flooring guys look good.


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

Exactly! We make all the other trades work look nice when they do a crummy job.
ie. sanding scribe lines from bad drywallers, cutting out and re-caulking things, sanding down and filling bad trim gaps, and the list goes on and on.....

It is really amazing thou how so many don't know how to caulk things clean and neat........everyone thinks they can prep and paint right........lol

I don't know how it is down there but after drywall painters take over, after trim is up (and that's just nailed) painters take over.


----------



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

with stain trim we use brown caulk we caulk everthing to the floor except wood floors they get shoe molding


----------

